# Best Food For Dubia Roaches?



## MaelRadec (Aug 20, 2016)

I've been keeping a colony of Dubia for a couple months now and they are doing quite well. However I've been wondering what is best to feed them? I've been feeding primarily oranges and carrots but is there anything else I should give them so they could be more nutritional for my Inverts and Leopard Gecko? I noticed there seems to be a debate whether or not they should be given dog food so I would like some input on this, or is what I'm feeding currently adequate?


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 20, 2016)

I feed mine fish food,  omega one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacob Ma (Aug 20, 2016)

There is a plethora of foods that you can give to your dubias, such as oatmeal/rolled oats, lettuce, broccoli heads, apple slices, bananas, cucumbers, zucchinis, formulated feeder chow, and even shrimp pellets.  Right now, it would be nice to add some variety to your roaches' diets, but you are fine with the feed you have as of now.  Nutritional supplements for specific vitamins & minerals can be dusted onto the roaches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 20, 2016)

I give those only fresh, well clean, carrots and cricket fodder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 20, 2016)

You should provide some sort of protein, either dog/cat/fish food or oats should work nicely. Just feeding them fruits and veggies could lead to some level of cannibalism.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MaelRadec (Aug 21, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> You should provide some sort of protein, either dog/cat/fish food or oats should work nicely. Just feeding them fruits and veggies could lead to some level of cannibalism.


I have actually noticed a bit of cannibalism in my colony. Is there a particular type of dog food I should provide? I see a lot of people debating on whether or not its good for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 21, 2016)

MaelRadec said:


> I have actually noticed a bit of cannibalism in my colony. Is there a particular type of dog food I should provide? I see a lot of people debating on whether or not its good for them.


The cheapest you can get would work just great. Many people have fallen under the impression that feeding roach colonies lots of dog food over a certain amount of time is bad for the roaches.

_However, _there are several keepers in the hobby that have used dog food as the staple diet for many of their roach species for well over a decade without any adverse affects, so obviously it can't be that bad for them.


----------



## jaredc (Aug 21, 2016)

Quick question; I can't feed my colony dog food because I use them for bearded dragons which can lead to gout. I used pond sticks as an alternative dry food with apple, carrot, and orange every week. Is there any other source of protein I can give them? Maybe old molts from my hisser colonies or dead frozen crickets?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaelRadec (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm actually curious about this myself. I'm sure the dog food would be fine for the roaches themselves but I'm wondering if it would be bad for my leo


----------



## basin79 (Aug 27, 2016)

I feed my colony peas, carrots, sweetcorn, green beans, apples, oranges, cereal and dog food.


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 27, 2016)

They will eat almost anything. I feed mine bug grub with carrots and celery and dog chow


----------



## Nanchantress (Aug 27, 2016)

I feed mine Repashy Bug Burger and flake fish food.   They completely ignore apples,  oranges,  and potatoes.  Carrots sometimes are eaten but very slowly.   I keep a dish of those water gel crystals in there also.


----------

